# Remove muffler on MS441



## buggyspapa (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone have any advice? I can only locate two nuts on the front of the muffler. I'd prefer not to destroy anything in the removal, or take it a shop. It is really on there.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jun 7, 2012)

Why are you trying to take it off?


----------



## smokinj (Jun 7, 2012)

Should be 4 but never work on a 441. t27 torx with t-handle is the best way to go.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 7, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Should be 4 but never work on a 441. t27 torx with t-handle is the best way to go.



I agree with Smokin. But I never looked at the 441. Was gonna buy one, but settled on the 460.

There is 4 on the 460 (and my 036) 2 short ones and 2 long ones. Then tap lightly around the outside. There is a gasket they may be holding it on there...

And then 2 more inside to remove entire muffler assembly.


----------



## buggyspapa (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for trying guys, but it doesn't look like the one on my 036. I can only find the two nuts at the bottom corners. Hmm...


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 7, 2012)

Can you post a pic? May help. . .  Or hopefully someone with a 441 can verify...


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 7, 2012)

Take off the two nuts, slide the bottom out a little, & top should slip out from under the lip. Take the bolts out of the inside to remove the body from the jug. A C


----------



## buggyspapa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, A C. Where can I safely apply some pressure to get the bottom to loosen up? When you say "top", would that be the same as the front of the muffler? This thing has a dent in the top which might be why it isn't coming loose easily.


----------



## buggyspapa (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I see it now, but it is very stuck on there. This may end being a destructive process.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 8, 2012)

2 on the corners
& 2 allens or torx in the middle, inside the holes

http://store.chainsawr.com/products/stihl-ms-441-chainsaw-muffler-assembly


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Dave, my bad, I was working on the wrong saw in my head. A C


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 8, 2012)

Must be way different. I looked long and hard at the 441. 

You can see the torx heads on top and bottom. This was after the dual port muffler was added. 

Hope you get ot off of there. My gasket had the outside cover stuck. I removed the outside cover and internal body to put the dual port muffler on it.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 11, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Must be way different. I looked long and hard at the 441.
> 
> You can see the torx heads on top and bottom. This was after the dual port muffler was added.
> 
> ...


 
That's not a 441...... That's your 460!

Here's a 441...




Photo originally from:

http://photo.blsnelling.com/Chainsaws/Stihl-MS441/14767852_3bQMZL#!i=1223942712&k=44L8z


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 11, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> That's not a 441...... That's your 460!
> 
> Here's a 441...
> 
> ...



Thats why I put up the pic... To show how different they were. It was described above how the 441 was. My pic and description was to show the difference between the two.

The way I worded the post was a little off I guess. Sorry


----------



## buggyspapa (Jun 11, 2012)

I finally got a service manual from someone on arboristsite and got the muffler off. Stupid metal plugs that I thought were holding something internal to the muffler. But simple enough from there. Thanks for the input, everyone. 

So, I got this saw for $225 off CL as a project. Some body pieces look like it was dropped from a moving truck, but the cylinder looks great, has decent compression, and everything else works normally. I would like to port the muffler and eventually try some other mods. The 441 doesn't seem to be universally loved saw, but it feels good to me. I've tried it with an 18" and 20" bar and the 20" seems to be a good fit. Any advice, DD?


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd stick with the 20".  Diminishing returns on a 70+cc saw once you get to bars under 20".  What's not to love about a 441?  Better fuel mileage with gobs of power, a top notch AV system and improved air filtration to boot. The MS440 Magnum left big shoes to fill.  Humans resist change and everybody pines for their 1971 Corvette Stingray 454 until someone tosses them the keys to a new ZR1.


----------

